# COSC Exam - CPT and ICD-9



## kibbit99 (Mar 3, 2010)

Was there a lot of E/M or just CPT and ICD-9?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## astephens (Mar 3, 2010)

a fair amount of e/m with modifiers inpatient, outpatient, er, new and established


----------



## stacy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Kim

I have taken the exam twice and have failed twice.This test is very intense.. My examines only had about 3 to 4 E/M coding question.  I study for 3months and all I can say it was hard,,,,51 operative reports mix in with e/m coding, but some of the operative reports were  three to four pages long!!  So timing is another issue with this test.  I plan on taking the exam again but I am really studying my tendons and my nerves and other ways of wording the anatomy.

best wishes! 
stacy


----------



## astephens (Mar 8, 2010)

*Cosc exam*

has anyone taken the 2010 cosc yet?


----------



## kibbit99 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow.  Thanks for the heads up.  I didn't register yet.  I think I will study more LOL.

Kim


----------



## astephens (Apr 6, 2010)

*cosc exam*

the spine surgery cases are pretty intense,


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 6, 2010)

*Exam*

Taking my cosc on april 17th... Did the practicum i did pretty well...but i am sure the test wll be much harder!  Just hope there isnt too many e/m questions..expect some but not 20 or 30 or so!


----------



## astephens (Apr 7, 2010)

first of all, good luck to you. secondly, please let me know how you did. I will be waiting patiently


----------

